# Union highback replacement parts?



## mtw (Nov 5, 2012)

My old 2012 Union Force bindings are finally giving out (straps are very near death, and the highbacks are losing all of the impact foam). I know I can order new straps, but is there anything I can do about the highback? Union's website does not have replacement parts for this - do I essentially need to throw these out and buy new?


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

mtw said:


> My old 2012 Union Force bindings are finally giving out (straps are very near death, and the highbacks are losing all of the impact foam). I know I can order new straps, but is there anything I can do about the highback? Union's website does not have replacement parts for this - do I essentially need to throw these out and buy new?


New forces are less than 200$, playing for pennies here isn't really worth it. Just buy another... Or if u wait end of season i'll sell u mine for like 130 shipped


----------



## mtw (Nov 5, 2012)

stryk3z said:


> New forces are less than 200$, playing for pennies here isn't really worth it. Just buy another...


Haha yeah fair enough. I just like keeping my gear going more for sentimental reasons than monetary... But I guess its time for them to go!


----------



## CRW (Oct 29, 2014)

Anecdata:

One highback adjuster fell out of my 2014 Union Atlases. An LBS in Europe quoted €50 to order replacement highbacks but only commited to sourcing the latest model.

Instead, I received 2016 highbacks from the Flite Pro for €20. As I only needed the adjusters I didn't quibble and because I find the bindings a bit narrow, I experimented with fitting the new highbacks too.

It was a small price to pay if they manage to last to the end of the season, but if I had defo needed the correct model replacement I would have been disappointed.

That was the second time that the bindings have shed adjustable parts while out riding.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

On one of my T-Rices, the entire foam backing peeled off. Thankfully, it was my front foot, so the piece stayed in place so that I could duck tape it back on. Looks janky, but I don't care. Unfortunately, this will be my last pair of bindings that have any foam on them. It just seems like a weak point. I know this doesn't help you, but just sharing.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

You can email the guys at the C3 shop [email protected]


----------

